# Good indoor tennis centre in Dublin?



## z106 (1 Oct 2008)

Does anyone know of a good indoor tennis place in dublin?

How much is it?

Ideally a pay as you play scenario.


----------



## car (1 Oct 2008)

Have you tried the spawell?


----------



## TarfHead (1 Oct 2008)

DNS, or southside (loike) ?

I know Westwood Leopardstown have one but is unlikely to be pay as you go.

There is one in Albert College Park. Glasnevin, behind DCU.


----------



## z106 (1 Oct 2008)

Is there anyone in any tennis club that they would recommend?


----------



## TarfHead (1 Oct 2008)

TarfHead said:


> There is one in Albert College Park. Glasnevin, behind DCU.


 
[broken link removed]


----------

